# Planes, Trains, Buses and Automobiles! Austin to Austin via Canada



## Bob Dylan (Mar 8, 2013)

Part I: Austin-Vancouver, BC

Finally T Day Arrived and I was dropped off @ the Absurdely Busy Austin Airport for my 6:30PM Alaska Airlines 4 Hour Non-Stop Flight to Seattle! (Fantastic $118 All In Fare!!) There was only One Security Line Open, the Gauntlet took 45 minutes but once in I had a nice Bar-b-Q Dinner and listened to a Local band Playing @ the Saxon Pub Airport while waiting to Board! (All Vendors @ the Austin Airport are Locals!!!  )

As the Sunset set the Full Plane Climbed like a Home Sick Angel into the Beautiful Western Sky heading for Seattle and the Rainy NW!! Easy 4 Hour Flight and Landing, grabbed my Checked Bag and headed for the Link Rail into the City, using my ORCA Card (from the Gathering in SEA 2 years ago) the Link Light Rail Fare was only 75 cents! ^_^ Talked with Charlie Hamilton via Phone, too bad there wasnt enough time for a Meet up since it was now 10PM and I left @ 7 in the Morning and charlie has to Work!  ! Arrived in the Chinatown/International Station by King Street and Union Station and walked over to the American Hotel/Hostel international where I checked in, had a Shower and Repacked for my Cascade Trip to Vancouver @ 7;40AM in the Morning! Good Nights Sleep and Nice Breakfast with a really Diverse Group of Guests! The Rooms in this Old Hotel arent as Nice as the Congress Hostel in CHI ,but for the Price and Location, a real Deal!

There was a Light Mist falling and 45 degress when I walked the 2 Blocks to King Street Station, already lots of Homeless Folks and Commuters out and About! The "Temporary" King Street Amtrak Waiting Room was already pretty full since there was a South Bound Cascade Departing before #510 to Vancouver so I checked my Roller Bag,(Surprise since you cant check Bags on the Maple leaf or Adirondack) then checked in with the Agents, Seats were Assigned on the Superliner Consist in Coach, no Biz Class with the Cascades Sets in for Maintence!

When the Boarding call came I walked out with about 100 Folks on what semed to be a Fairly Full Train! (It had gone to Highest Bucket since Id Booked), claimed a Window seat on the "Good Side" (Left) and we Rolled out Right on Time through the Tunnel Heading North to Canada!By the Stop @ Everett the Sun was Partially Out although it was still Cold and Damp but the Ride up Puget sound was really nice! Pulled into Vancouver's Pacific Central Station Right on Time, made the Walk up the Platform Between the Prison Yard Fences, waited in a Short Line for Canadian Immigration and Cuystoms, turned in the Declaration Card, answered "Why are you Coming to Canada Sir" and

was waived through in about 30 Seconds! Nice switch from the usual on our Side of the Border! 

I Checked in with the Friendly VIA Agent, got my e-ticket (not Compatible with Amtraks )and day Checked my Luggage! There was a Group of Obvious train Fans Checking in @ the Next Window and I learned that there would 60+ Railroaders from Canada and the US Riding #2 to Toronto, they are called "The Moonlighters" and Twice a Year they ride a LD Train in the US or Canada when there is a Full Moon! Included in the group was Fred Friely of "Trains Magazine" and Several Active and retired Railroaders both Canadian and US including some Amtrak types!! I talked with a few of them and found out that they ahd added 4 Sleepers and Another Dome Car to the Train so it would be a 15 Car Consist, Long for Winter! I had been hoping that my Sleeper (#224/Room #4)would be Close to the Diner and the park Car but with 8 Sleepers and Two Dome Cars and Three Coaches I found out that I would be almost to the front of the Train,8 Cars from the Park Car! Oh well, Good Exercise to walk off the Wonderful Meals!

I changed some American Dollars into Canadian for the trip @ the Exchange right in the Station Lobby (there is also a McDonalds and a Souviner/General Store there), walked out the Front on a Sunny, Cold day to the Sky Train Station and Bought a Day Pass for $5 to ride all Over Vancouver which has Really Grown since I was last there 10 years ago! At Lunch in the foodcourt @ Waterfront Station where all the Trains, Sea Bus and Cruise Ships end/start there Journeys, then rode all over Vancouver even to the Airport taking in the Sights of this City that is what San Francisco claims to be! (Sorry Bay Area Residents!) Arrived back @ Pacific Central Station about 6:30PM, the Panarama Lounge was Open, had some refreshments and watched the Amtrak Cacades Load out the Picture Windows, our Train Set backed into the Station with the Park Car stoipped right outside our Window! The VIA Agents and OBS for the train came into the Lounge and Introduced themselves (Nice touch) and we Started Boarding @ 7:30PM. After the long Walk up the Platform I found My Sleeping Car, showed th ticket to my SCA Marsha and boarded, stowed my stuff and went to the Park Car for the Champagne and Snack Reception for First class Passengers!

End of Part I/ Part II on the Way!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice Part I, Jim. I like trips I can title "Planes, Trains, NO Automobiles," but so far yours comes close.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 8, 2013)

Sounds nice. Wish I was on a train! :giggle:


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 8, 2013)

Enjoyed Part 1 Jim. Wishing you the best of weather, food, and scenery on your trip.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 9, 2013)

Part II: Vancouver ,BC to Edmonton,Alberta

Hanging out in the Park Car Dome enjoying the Champagne and Snack Reception as the Train rolls through the Suburban Sprawl of Greater Vancouver with a Full Moon Rising in the East! Enjoying meeting Folks from all over, no Children here although there are a few on the train, now Snug in their Beds I would think! Again listening to and talking with the Railroaders from "The Moonlighter" Group, lots of very interesting Info, some of it even True! :giggle:

About 10PM I head for my Car, take a Nice Hot Shower in the Immaculately Clean Shower which Compares Nicely with the Rebuilt Superliner Is and Well Stocked with Bath Supplies (A Kit in the Room Similar to those on the CS and EB), andTowels and Wash Clothes that are placed in your Room in a Decorated Bag by the Attendant!! After a Long Day, the Wonderful Bed with its Thick, Comfortable Mattress (Amtrak take Note!) and Soft Sheets, Real Pillows and a great Comforter call my Name and I fall asleep to the gentle Rocking of the Train and the Sound of the Train Whistle as the Full Moon shines on the Snowy Landscape and Frozen River Outside the Window!

I awake in the Morning about 6:30AM after the Best Sleep Ive Ever had on a Train :wub: ,Glance out the Window , its Sunny and Some Snow on the Surrounding Mountain Scenery, -5 C the SCA says, as we Climb towards the North Kamloops Stop! Head over to the Diner for my First Meal, its similar in looks to the Heritage Diners on Amtrak LD Trains but in much better Shape (looks New!) and the Tables have Real Chairs that you can Move, Linen Table Cloths, Real Dishes and Silverware etc.!! The Menu has Four Choices plus the Usual Coffee/Tea/Milk and Juice! A Very Pleasant Steward Seats me with a Lovely Couple from England on their Fiurst Trip to Canada and the States and a Michigan guy that lives in Joe Hess neck of the Woods! A really delicious Omelete with all the Trimmings, Delicious Coffee and Real Toast with Homemade Jelly is Delicious and Too Much to Finish! (I enjoy Amtrak Breakfasts in the Diners but this is a Magnitude of 5 Times Better!) Wonderful Service from all the Diner Crew who work as a team with Everyone including the Steward (LSA) Pitching in! We were allowed to Pick our Lunch and Dinner Reservations by Time, 3 Settings for each Meal, I, II and III with Lunch @ 11:00/12:00 and 1:00 and Dinner @ 5:00PM (for the Oldsters! :giggle: )6:30 and 8:00PM. Since Breakfast filled me up I took the 1PM and 800PM choice and was given a Color Coded Card by the Steward similar to Amtraks System on some Diners! I also found out that the Baker makes all of his Bread, Deserts etc. and had been @ work since 3AM in the Kitchen! Fantasticl!

As we rolled on through the Snowy/Frozen Mountain Scenery (Similar to that in Colorado above Denver on the Zephyr but not quite as Good)towards the Ski Resort Village of Jasper,Alberta, we began to see Lots of Freights and started Dropping Time as we went into the Hole and waited on the Really Long Freights to Roll by! According to a CN guy with the Moonlighter Group, some were as Long as 2 miles and due to a Blizzard across the Praries the Week before that Delayed Trains (the previous #1 was 19 Hours late into vancouver!  ) and caused the Consists to be Cut Down in Length, we would be seeing these all the way to Sudbury,On and Lose Time as we headed East! After a really Good Soup and Sandwich Lunch and Walking the Train for Exercise I went up to the other Two Dome Cars, the one for the Coaches on the front of the Train (mostly filled with Students and Youngsters with Backpacks on a Special $197 Fare from VAC-TWO :excl: :excl: :excl: ) and was surprised to learn they had their own Chef to make Sandwiches, Soup etc.and an Attendant that ran the Cafe/Store located there! This car was closed Off by a Gate @ 10PM from the Rest of the Train!The Second Dome (closest to my Sleeper) also had its own Chef and an Attendant and was "The Activity Car" where Movies, Games etc, were held and Refreshments were avaialble 24 Hours a Day! I enjoyed meeting more Moonlighters and also several folks touring the World from Australia, England, Wales and Germany! Even some Americans and Canadians! :giggle: I learned from some of the crew that since the Cut backs to VIA by the Harper Government that some of them hadnt worked since October and were called in from the Extra board for this Trip sin ce it had the Extra 4 sleeprs and Dome Added! 10 Years of seniority seemed to be the Cut Off Point for this Vancouver based Crew!

We rolled into Jasper, Alberta about 5PM, one Hour Down with a One hour Stop Scheduled! There was some Snow and the temp was -10C as the Sun set bhind the Mountains! Most Passengers went into the Small Old Station which also had the Greyhound Station, a Hertz Rent-A-Car Counter and a general Store that Sold Souviners, Snacks etc. I bought a Canadian Pin for my Hat nd walked with a Couple of folks I had met around the Small Mountain Village which looked similar to any Mountain Ski Village in Colorado and consisted of Tourist type Stores, Resturants, Pubs etc. We were told that there had been so Little Snow this Season that th Skiing wasnt Good and Tourism was way Down!! Lots of the Places were Closed!!

Finally the All Aboard call was Made, the Whistle Blew and we Slowly Rolled out of the station and Suddenly went into Emergency Stop about 200 yards up the Tracks! Seems that some "Shoppers" had missed the Train and came a Running! With the Long Platform by the station (where Greyhound loaded) we didnt hve to back up, some were Underway again as it grew Dark and the On-Bpard Service Director Announced that if Anyone else missed the train, the next One was in Three Days! ^_^

As we rolled through the Yards Leaving Town we saw Herds of Deer and Elk eating the Grass between the Rails and a Herd of Mountain Sheep on the Rocks outside of Town along with Many Eagles!! Soon it was dark, the Full Moon was rising and it was Time for Dinner! I had the Best Rack of Lamb I've Ever had with all the Trimmings and Cheesecake that Melted in your Mouth!

If anything, the Food is Underated on this Train!! after walking the train, I headed for the Park Car, had a Baileys or Two and talked with more Railroad folks in the Park Lounge! (The Domes were Packed, Similar to being on the Zephyr into/out of Denver!)) We constantly went into sidings for Freights and were Four Hours down by the time I went to my Car, took another Nice Hot Shower and Went to Dreamland looking out the Window @ the Snow gleaming in the Full Moonlight! After the Stop in Edmonton which is out by the Airport (we were now on the Praries and it was -25 C) in the middle of Nowhere where i awoke briely, went Back to Sleep as we rolled out across the Snow Covered Praries looking Beautiful in the Moonlight heading East!

End of Part II- To Be Continued (Warning! ^_^ )


----------



## Michigan Mom (Mar 9, 2013)

thoroughly enjoyable to read, and looking forward to part 3!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 9, 2013)

I can't wait for part 4!  My sources tell me there's a surprise guest star! :giggle:


----------



## pennyk (Mar 9, 2013)

Great report Jim. Sounds like a wonderful trip. I am so jealous. I can't wait to read more.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 10, 2013)

You just want to go on the Canuckistanian again Penny!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 10, 2013)

Part III: Edmonton, Alberta to Toronto and Oakville,Ontario

Awoke @ 6:30AM to a Bright, Sunny Day with the Outside Temp being -5 and Knee to Waist Deep Snow Covering the Praries!

Another great Breakfast in the Diner, Hung out in the Park Car talking with Old Friends and New, according to the CN Moonlighter we were now 6 Hours Down but who Cares!  A nice Lunch was followed by a Couple of Adult beverages in the Park Car Lounge, then the Canadian Folk Singer put on another Show of canadian Sings in the Activity Car (Leonard Cohen, Gordon Lightfoot, Joni Mittchell, Neil Young etc) Great Show! We were now on Central Time so Two Hours had been Lost since Leaving Vancouver!

After a Dinner of Prime Rib followed by Blueberry Pie, hung out in the Dome Car listening to Railroaders swap War stories, Some were probably even True! :giggle: The Long Freights continued to Come and Go with the canadian going onto Sidings, some we had to Back out of Of after freight Passage, some Connected Directly! When 10PM came, I heard the CN Guy announce that we were 7 Hours Down and should make Winnipeg by 3 AM (Scheduled for 8:30PM). I went and took another Hot Shower and headed for Dreamland! I forgot to mention that the Roomette (Cabin for 1 in VIA Lingo) is smaller than the Amtrak Roomettes but as was said, the Bed and Bedding sure is Superior! The Bed folds down over the Toliet when down but I used the restrooms in the Hall just like on a Superliner!

At 3:00AM we stopped in the Winnipeg, Manitoba yards, I saw our SCA who was fixing to to Deboard since we change Crew in Winnipeg, she told me that the outside Temp was -25 C!!! I got dressed and went into the Station after tipping the SCA (Excellent Service and very Friendly and Personable!)where a large Crowd was waiting to Board in Both the Coach and First Class Lounges! Everything else in the station was Closed except the VIA Ticket Counter and Baggage Area! The Station is an Old CN Jewel similar to Several Stations in the US but @ 3AM it reminds me of Union Station in KCY, sort of Spooky!! Plenty of Ghosts and Stories here I'd guess!

The Station work and crew Change was Expidited and the All Aboard call was Sounded and we Rolled out @ 4 AM now 7 Hours down! I went back to Sleep and awoke @ 7AM to a Snowy, Cold Morning Somewhere in Western Ontario on the great Shield! Plenty of Frozen Lakes, Snow Covered evergreens and Amazingly Houses in the Middle of Nowhere with no Roads visible although the Snow Probably covered them, it is Now about Waist Deep! Talked briefly with the New SCA (Susan, who told me she was an Extra Board Person with 5 Years Service called in for this Trip, she is Toronto Based!)then went for a "Late" Breakfast!

Took my usual Walk after Eating, ran into Susan and I asked her if i could try a Lower Section Tonight (Monday Night) since it was our Last Night on the train and Several had opened up during the Journey on our Car! She said "Sure, No Problem!" and also said that I would find it More comfortable than the Cabin for 1!! (If this would have been Available when I booked my Express fare I would have taken it since I had Never been in a Section on a Sleeper Before and it was $300 Cheaper than a Cabin for 1!!!) Had Lunch, another Great Meal, Hung out in the Park Car talking with Friendly Folks, then an Early Last dinner in the Dinner, it was Canadian Pike which Id never had and was delicious, followed by the Best Chocolate and Strawberry Cheesecake (2 Small Pieces with their own Sauce) that i had ever had! After some more Dome Riding, (still a Full Moon on a Clear Night)I went and took a Shower and headed for my Lower Bunk which I found to be even better than Advertised! The Bed reminded of the Bottom Couch in a Superliner Bedroom but with a more Comfortable Mattress and of Course the Linens were First Rate! Lots More Room than in an Amtrak Roomette (oir Via Cabin for 1), Slept like a Baby, if i take this Train again I'll for sure get a Lower Berth!! 

On our Last morning rolling through Northern Ontario, we were 7 Hours down and the CN guy told us that we would be cleared "Direct" to Union Station after the Stop @ Sudbury Junction which is 10 miles North of the city of Sudbury! Sudbury, we were told, is the Mine Capitol of Canada, reminds one of West virginia or Kentucky where the Stripo Mines and Slag Heaps look like one is Lost on the Moon! Good Place to be From! :giggle:

Since we were Running so late, Lunch would be served in the Diner, so I had a Nice Soup, Salad and Sandwich Lunch and they even threw in an Alcoholic Drink for Free so I had a Really Good Canadian Beer, can't remember the Name(I'm Old and Dont normally drink Beer) but it was Really Good, I'm sure our Penny would have enjoyed it! ^_^ After Lunch I went and Packed up since we would be Hitting the stops @ Torontos Union Station about 4PM! We were now in the so called Cabin Country North of Toronto where folks with Money!! Escape the Big City during the Summer! Our Attendant told us that in the old days (30-40 years ago) these Cabins were like $30,000-$40,000, now they were $500,000 to Millions!!!  Canadian Real Estate is Very Pricey Everywhere, not just in certain Areas and States like in the States!

We soon started Rolling through Small Towns that used to be Seperate from the City of Toronto but now were part of the 7,000,000 plus Greater toronto Megatropolis! What really was a Surprise were the high rises so far from the City in thses small towns, but as our SCA explained, Land is what is so pricey around Toronto, not so much the Houses themselves! Sounds like New York and San Francisco!!!

About 3:00PM we sp[otted the CN Tower, Sky Dome (now The Rogers center)and the high rises of Downtown as we rolled along the Lake front towards Union Station! It had been 5 years since I had been in Toronto and I hardly Recognized it there is so many New Buildings!

We hit the Stops @ 4:00PM EST 6 and 1/2 Hours Down on a Sunny, Cold day! (-2) I tipped my SCA, headed for the Baggage Check to get my Checked Bag! Union Station is undergoing Rennovation and the Construction is Confuing, plus Rush Hour had Started (the Subway, VIA Trains and the Goi Trains and Busses all use this station)which reminds me of Union Station in Chicago! I bought a GO Train ticket to Oakville (Suburb on the Lake South towards Niagara Falls) for the 30 Minute Ride! Prices have really gone up, a regular ride is now $7.50, I paid $3.75 Senior (Ive been Spoiled by US Mass transit Prices!!!) and they are saying they are Going to start Charging to Park @ the Go Train Stops in the Suburbs also! 

VIA had told us we will have a 50% Credit on our Next Trip due to being more than 4 Hours Late, if it would have been 12 Hours it would have been 100%!!!! ^_^ We rolled out towards Oakville on the Standing Room Only Express Train on a Snowy, Cold day (-8 C) and when i arrived @ the VIA/Go Station in Oakville my SIL was waiting to take me to where i would spend the next Three Days before Continuing the Journey via Amtrak,a Bustitution and a Cab!!!

End of Part III-To Be Continued: South, East, West and South Towards Home!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 10, 2013)

If you knew it was 100%, you probably would have pulled the emergency brake a few times, right? :giggle:


----------



## pennyk (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks Jim. I continue to enjoy your trip report. Yes, I REALLY like Canadian beer. When I was traveled on the Canadian from Toronto to Vancouver, we were about 7 hours late and we were told we would receive a 50% credit on a trip within the next year. It was not a simple task to get the credit, but I did (even though it was not 50% of the fare that I paid). I had to pay for my Ocean trip in advance and present my Canadian confirmation in person to get my refund credit. The agent that I first encountered had no idea what to do, so she consulted with another agent. An hour later, I had a refund (whether it was the correct amount - I have no idea). Consequently, my ultimate Ocean fare was very low (it started out as 50% off then was reduced by my Canadian credit).


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks for the great trip reports......looking forward to reading the rest.

Here's info on Late Train Travel Credits:

http://www.viarail.ca/en/travel-info/booking/travel-credits

......and a credit chart

http://www.viarail.ca/en/resources/condition-travel-credit

Travel credits are based on the Transportation portion of the fare which is the equivalent of the coach or economy fare you would have paid. (You've had full use of your sleeper, meals and all amenities that go with it.....so no credit on that portion)

To claim the refund, you need your receipt. The Train # and hrs/mins late on a specific date is also stored in their system.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 10, 2013)

You are Correct Sir, Emergency Stops can save big Bucks! :giggle:

:hi: And thanks to the Two Posters for Info on the VIA Discount Policy,, they didnt make it real Clear on the Train! A couple of Canadians had told me they had Coupons for 75% OFF but I didnt get the Details on this????


----------



## Michigan Mom (Mar 10, 2013)

Awesome report. i've ridden VIA several times from Toronto-Sudbury junction, but never in winter.

it's on the list!


----------



## Twin Star Rocket (Mar 10, 2013)

Around 1975, a writer published an article in TEXAS MONTHLY magazine about his winter trip across Canada aboard Canadian Pacific's "Canadian." It was such an inspiring travelogue I had to make the trip myself. I did two years later in 1977.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Mar 11, 2013)

> Travel credits are based on the Transportation portion of the fare which is the equivalent of the coach or economy fare you would have paid. (You've had full use of your sleeper, meals and all amenities that go with it.....so no credit on that portion)


In certain instances, VIA does provide sleeper accommodation credits also:

I had a Roomette from Montreal to Moncton on one trip. There had been a derailment on CN and the Ocean was being “bus bridged” between La Pocatiere and Riviere-du-Loup, Quebec where each train would be turned and sent back. We were fully informed about the busing, times etc when checking-in at Montreal Central Station and asked not to use the bed until we were on the other train at Riviere-du-Loup at 2am. Anyone who felt they had to use their bed was asked to see the attendant and they would be accommodated.

I remember it being almost a party like atmosphere on the chartered school buses used for the 60km transfer at 1am. “We’re all in this together so let’s just make the best of it!” There was a tour group from the US who couldn't say enough good things about VIA and how well organized things were. An older gentleman was complaining a bit but was told by the others to "lighten-up and enjoy the adventure".

Once on the other train at Riviere-du-Loup at 2am, I sat up for the next hour or so while the Ocean was turned on some industrial trackage (which was new mileage for me)

We finally reached Moncton over two and a half hours late. I received a 50% late train credit plus VIA gave a 100% credit of the sleeper fare for the inconvenience of not having full use of the sleeper accommodations in the wee hours of the morning. This was not asked for but given to all passengers. I promptly gave it all back to VIA for a trip on the Canadian that winter!

I've always found compensation from VIA to be more than adequate when I didn't receive the full service I had paid for. Sometimes too good! A 50% credit on the sleeper fare in the above instance would have been more than adequate.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 11, 2013)

Part IV: South and East Towards Home! OKL-UTA

After Three Nice Days of Visiting with Family in Oakville,On (mostly Inside since it Snowed heavily and was Cold!!!), enjoying Great Food and Adult Beverages (my SIL is a great Chef!!!), I awakened @ 6AM on a Cold, Snowy Morning, had a nice Hot Shower, a Light Breakfast and we headed for the VIA/Go Station to catch the 7:44AM Maple Leaf for Niagara Falls! Since it was Rush Hour, the Stations (there is a Seperate Station for the GO Trains ) and Platforms were jammed, and there were about 50 People Waiting for the Maple Leaf in the vIA Station. I had an e-ticket so didnt have to Check in! (No Checked Bags on this train!!)

About 7:30 the Agent announced (in English only!!!  )that VIA Train #7097 would be arriving on Track 2, that we should go down the Steps or Elevator to the Basement and Cross Under the Tracks through the Tunnel to the Far Platform to Board! It was now Snowing heavily and a Cold Wind was Blowing but they do a Good Job of Snow and Ice Removal in Canada so the Platforms were Dry and Not Slick! About 5 minutes later the Train chugged in (GO Trains were Coming/Going every 5 minutes), the Consist, which is Amtrak Equipment, was One Engines, a Biz Class Car ( with the nice 2x1 Seating in the Cafe Car) and Four Coaches! (Amfleets Is)The Train was already about Half Full and 50 or so Boarded the Coaches! I entered the Biz Class Car, (No biz Class on VIA except on Corridor trains but it was only $1 to the Border where it Became Amttrak Biz Class)there was only one other Pax already Aboard and soon the Horn Tooted and we Rolled out in Heavy Snow Right on Time!

The Cafe Attendant (a VIA Employee) came around with Newspapers (Toronto Globe and Mail) and told us we could get our One Free Drink from the Cafe. I got some Canadian Apple Juice (all Products to the Border are Canadian!!)and a Danish, she gave me a Bottle of Water also!! ^_^ We rolled down the Tracks about 50 MPH through Hamilton (Aldershot is the Stop North of Town), Grimsby and St. Catharines! From here the Tracks really were rough and we Creeped through the yards into Niagara Falls, On about 10mph but arrived on Time! The Crew made an Announcment that everyone that was going on to the States should stay in their Seats, passed out Declaration Cards and proceeded to Load up and go into the Station while Amtrak OBS and T&E Crew Loaded onto the train! We were now Amtrak train #64, The Maple Leaf for NYP!!! We sat for about 20 minutes, the Horn Tooted and we Rolled across the Rainbow Bridge (there is Talk of closing this Bridge!  )into the USA!!! It was Foogy, Snowy and Cold as we Backed into the Warehouse Like Station in the Niagara falls, Ny Station Locatd in the Freight Yards Outside of town!!(they are Building a New Station on the River closer to Town)

The Conductor then told us to stay in our Seats, that Homeland Security would come on the Train and tell us what to do! About 20 minutes later a Team of Blue Suited Agents came into the Biz class, told us to take our Luuggage, Declaration cards and IDs
into the Station and line Up in the Hall @ the Sign! The oither Passenger in Biz told them that he was Handicapped, so they told him to Leave his Luggage and Go into to the Station, that it would be Checked on the Train! I was the first one to the Sign, after waitn about 15 Minutes while about 10 Agents drank Coffee, BSd etc. i was called to the Counter, asked for my ID (Passport) and Declaration Card, asked al the usual Questions (Citizen of??Anything to Declare?How Long were you in Canada?, Why? Where are Going to? etc. etc.) They then sent me to the next Room where they searched my Luggage, it took about 5 minutes, then they told me I was Clear, to get Back on the train! By this time there was a Long Line in the Hall as the coach passengers were coming Off the Train! I Reboarded and Two Agents were going through the Handicapped Guys Bags and Asking him various Questions! They confiscated some Fishing Line and Hooks (????)and told hiom, OK, youre Clear! The Conductor, Todd. then told us that we could step OFF the train (on the opposite side onto the platform) if we wanted to Smoke, Stretch or get air, that it would be like 2 mmore Hours to wait! Two and a Half hours later everyone was Aboard (don't know of anyone taken off the train)
including the new Paxs that Boarded here! There were now about 10 in Biz Class including a very friendly Lady from Canada whose Husband worked for Bon Jovi and who I would visit with all the way to Utica,NY!

We slowly Rolled out through the Rough Tracks in the Yards heading for Buffalo with Light Snow Falling and a Balmy Temp of 35 F!!! Made the Stop @ the Downtown Exchange St. Station, then on through the large Freight Yards to Depew past the Old New York Central Station which is Sadly being neglected as it Rots and Mildews Away!  The Cafe Attendant told us we could get our "Free" Drink now, I got a really Good Ham and Cheese Microwave Sandwich and an Apple Juice for Lunch, No Free Water on Amtrak! :giggle: 

I had originally Booked from Oakville,ON to Utica,NY on #7097/#64 due to Amtrak not Guaranteeing the Connection to #49/#449 the LSL anywhere Except in Buffalo Depew! There is a One Hour Layover in Schenectady if both trains are on Time, a 4 Hour layover in Utica! A Person on this Site who shall Remain Nameless to protect the Guilty talked me into Re-Booking to SDY since he was on #49 and that way we would be Assured on having Diner in the Diner! The Conductor, Todd, told me that freight Congestion was really Heavy today on this Route and that I for sure would want to hop off in Utica. that he would Radio ahead and let the Agent in Utica know and I also texted the above named suspect to let hiom know I was bailing in Utica!(Didnt matter with the Ticket since it was an AGR Award and said Suspect notified the SCA and Conductor of the change) We rolled on through the Snow to Rochester, Syracuse etc. slowly Losing time due to Freights! We were now and Hour and a half Down so when we pulled into Utica I gathered my stuff and Hopped off, it wa growing Dark, was about 30 F and had quit Snowing!!!

I entered the Large, Grand Old Station, we had to take an Elevator up a level, Walk Down a Ramp over the Tracks and entered the Beautifully Restored Waiting Room of this Jewel! I went to the Amtrak Counter, met the Agent, Mark, he told me that Todd had called him and did I want to Check and day Check my Luggage since I had a Three Hour Layover! I took him up on the offer, the day Check was Free!!! I then Explored the three Story Restored station which has governemnt Offices Upstairs (DMV/Voting/Probation etc) and in the Large lobby there is a Greyhound Office, the Office and Store for the Tourist Adirondack Railroad, A Barber Shop!!! and a Coffee Shop and the Trackside Resturant and Lounge!! I then went outside and took a walk around Downtown, looks like Utica is another dying Rust Belt City whose Time has passed! Lots of Empty and Shabby looking/Boarded up Buildings and not many People or Cars!!  Next to the Station there is a Childrens Museum (Closed) that has a Diesel Engine and a NYC Diner on Display, looks to be kept in Good Shape! Since it started Snowing agian, and was Cold and Dark, I returned to the Station, had a Bowl of the Best Broccoli Soup Ive ever had and read my Book while waiting on the LSL with about 20 other Folks! Freights kept passing in Both Directions and Mark told me that I would have missed the Connection in SDY due to Freight Traffic! Finally @ 9PM Mark announced the Arrival of #49/#449, Track 1, which meant we didnt have to use the Elevator or Cross the Tracks! When we go to the Door where we would go out to the Platform, a Fast Freight came Blowing through, took about 10 minutes!! Finally @ 9:30 (45 minutes Down) the LSL pulled in! I was the only one Boarding the NY Section Sleepers (on the Back of the 15 Car train) so Mark took me and my Bags to the end of the Platform on his Cart (there was Ice and Snow on the Platforms)where the SCA met me, took my Bags to my Room and told me that my Friend (ID to be Revealed in the next Episode) was waiting on me in the Diner, to go on and eat if I was Hungry!

Needless to say, I headed for the Heritage Diner (my Friend had already Texted me that 8400 wasnt on this Train!), placed my Order (Healthy Choice) and proceeded to eat as we Rolled Out Heading West towards CHI and Eventually Home! Todd the Conductor and Mark the Agent will sure get a Positive Shout Out to Amtrak from Me!


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 11, 2013)

Really enjoying your reports Jim. 

This would make a great book that I am sure would sell to our AU members and all who enjoy an adventure on the rails. 

Wishing you a safe trip home


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 11, 2013)

Railroad Bill said:


> Really enjoying your reports Jim.  This would make a great book that I am sure would sell to our AU members and all who enjoy an adventure on the rails.
> 
> Wishing you a safe trip home


And the mystery of his yet to be named friend! (As if I didn't already know who that would be  )


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 11, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Railroad Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Really enjoying your reports Jim.  This would make a great book that I am sure would sell to our AU members and all who enjoy an adventure on the rails.
> ...


I wanna know! I wanna know! It's a mystery, since he said a friend. I didn't know Jim had friends? :giggle:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 12, 2013)

Part V: Homeward Bound: West and South (AGR 2 Zone Award)

After the Nice Late Dinner in the Diner I walked the Train (Clear to the Boston Sleeper/15 cars!!!), then hit the Rack in my Viewliner Bed with the Window! (I prefer the Top!) Slept really well, Im one of those that prefers Viewliners to Superliner Sleepers, awoke in Cleveland about 5AM, went back to Sleep till we pulled into Toledo right on Time! I went and took a Hot Shower and went to Breakfast with the Unamed Guest star who is fixing to be Exposed! Had the usual Continental Breakfast and headed back to the Room to Read the Paper etc. By this time several Rooms had Opened Up so the SCA (Thelma, a Good One!!!)told me I could use one across the Hall which Gave both of us More Room! By now some of you will have guessed his Identtity, it's the World famous Rhode Island World traveler, the_traveler, aks Dave W. of Kingston, RI !!! We rolled on thru Indiana with stops in Elkhart (want to visit the NYC Museum located there some day!), South Bend, through the Industril Wasteland that is Gary on an overcast, Cold Day but no Snow!! After the Usual Slow trip through the Freight yards, we pulled into CHI Union Station about 30 minutes down, Nice trip! Dave took the cart with a Redcap to the Metro Lounge and since there were so many People wanting redcap Assistance I made the Long, Cold walk down the Platform to the Lounge! Tim checked us in, very Friendly and Professional  , Day Checked our Bags and I went to CVS and Walgreens to purchase some needed Supplies! Since it was very Cold and starting to Snow, we decided to eat Food out of the Food Court upstairs and hang out in the Now Filling Lounge until time for the Texas Eagle!

There is a Union Station Mag with Coupons for Discounts on Food and Drink in Union Station so we had a Couple of Fish Sandwiches and free drinks in the Metro Lounge! I took Advantage of the "Free" Computer in the Metro Lounge to check e-Mails/AU etc. (my Sprint Android Phone isnt so Good in the Basement or out in the Boonies!) It still Lives up to its Billing as the Slowest Computer known to Man!!! :giggle:

Soon the Call was made for the Conductor to Pull/Scan Tickets @ the Counter for the Empire Builder/Zephyr and SWC, then the Texas eagle even though we Leave First! We got our Bags out of Day Check, Dave jhopped on a cart with a red cap(again a Large Crowd wanting Service) so I walked the Kindergarten Walk down the Platforms to our Train! #421 has the sleepers on the Front so it was a Long, Cold Walk to our Car!! Our SCA Mike (an Extra Board Newbie) greeted me and the others, I put my Roller Bag in the Downstairs Luggage Rack and went up to Roomette #9, our Sleeper is next to the Diner with only the Trans-Dorm in Front since the eagle doesnt have a Baggage car! Dave soon arrived and we settled in and Rolled Out on Time on a Gray, Overcast Cold Day with some Snow Flakes falling through the Yards! For awhile we took the same Route that the Cardinal uses Leaving CHI (new Mileage for the Eagle)), thn took a different Route down to Joliet where we Joined the Regular Eagle/Lincoln Route to STL!! The LSA took Dinner Reservations, we opted for 6:00PM! Rolling downm through the Corn Fields, Villages thru a Snowy Illinois, thru Bllomington/Normal (Large Crowd Boarded), Lincoln, Springfield! (Train filled up here!) Since we were about an Hour down now the Dinner call came right after Springfield, went and had the steak and cheesecake, very Good and No Miss Polly!!! :giggle: By the time we finished it as dark and we were pulling into East St.Louis and with all the Builkdings across the =River Lit Up as well as Busch Stadium (Cardinals Play Baseball here!) it was a nice Sight! We had about a 45 Minute Layover here, Now Cold and No more Snow, after we Rolled out heading South we had out Beds made and went to Sleep! Woke up as we were entering the Yards in Texarkana! There was an Abbreviated Breakfast with an Express Menu ince we would be Bustituted in Longview to Ft. Worth due to Trackwork! Had the Continental and went and got our stuff ready since I anticipated that the Bustitution would be a Chinese Fire Drill which proved to be an Understatement!  After the Crew Change in Marshall (Ive always wondered why they dont do it in Longview 45 Minutes away?? :wacko: )

We pulled into Longview One Hour Down and they had announced that we would be told how the Buses would Board, that he Sleepers would go first etc. Of course Everyone tried to get their stuff and get Downstairs even before the Train Stopped! There were 3 Charter buses sitiing on the Platform by the Train and a Bus for Houston and a Van for Shrevport parked on the Street like usual! The Bus closest to the Sleepers had a Sign that said "Ft. Worth Express" in the Window with the Luggage Racks Open, an Elderly Driver was yelling: Ft. Worth ONly, put your Luggage underneath!" I put our bags Underneath and climbed on the Bus, was Lucky to Snag 2 seats in the Middle of the Bus as most were already Full and People kept coming on the Bus till it was Standing Room Only! Finally our SCA showed up and announced that this Bus was Only for People going to Ft. Worth and Points West and South and that there would be No Standing!! People were Yelling, Shoving and Cursing and Complaining that they were here "First" etc. Finally all the Standees got OFF and an Amtrak Agent came aboard, made a Spiel about Ft. Worth and Beyond Only on this Bus, and that we should Already have our Box Lunches since we were misiing Lunch on the Train!! First we'd heard of that and our SCA indicated that no-one had told him this Either!!!  He went and talked with the Agent and a Truck Drove up with the Box Lunches and they were passed out and we Finally started to Roll past the station, turnd onto the street and came to an Emergency Stop! It was Announced that due to a handicapped person being in the station and None of the buses having means of loading her, we would be getting Off the bus, going into the station and waiting on another Bus to come from Dallas!!! 

Much Grousing and Yelling and Excitement at this, so we set for About 5 minutes while the driver and SCA got off, soon they Returnd and announced Plan B, that we would Proceed to Ft. Worth Non-Stop as originally Planned and that a cab would take the Handicap Passenger to FTW!! We rolled out about an Hour down, got onto I20 and started making tracks about 75 for Dallas! Soon the Driver announced that the Bathroom didnt work, so we made a "Pit Stop" @ a Truck Stop off I20! Then it was bck on I20 and we hauled the mail through Mesqquite, Dallas and onto Ft. Worth arrivng about 1:30PM which is the Scheduled Time for #21/#421 to Arrive! The Box Lunch was OK as Box Lunches Go, not as Good as the ones in PDX on the EB!! We cicled the Stations (old Santa fe/Intermodel ) a Couple of times and Finally pulled up in Front of the Station and started Unloading! #22 was running Late into FTW, whih would Turn and become our Train #21/3421 @ 3;30PM

Scheduled Departure! We grabbed our Lugage, went into the station which serves Amtrak,Greyhound, City Buses and the TRE Regional Rail to Dallas, the station is Too Small and lots of people had to Stand or sit on the Floor! It was a Nice sunny Day outside so lots of Folks went outside to Wait, others Got in Line and ate @ the subway located in the Station! Unfortunately the Hot Dog Guy wasnt Outside in his usual Spot, but since wed have dinner on the Train on the way to Austin I decided to wait to eat anything else!

We watched the Heartland Flyer Arrive from OKC (Late) and finally #22 Chugged in to the station about 3:00PM, One Hour Down! The Busses that were going to take the #22 Pax continuing on East and North were Way Down the Platform and it took about an Hour to get the Train Unloaded, Serviced etc. Finally it pulled up by the staion and we were Allowed to Board, it was now 4:15PM. Boarded the 2130 Slleper next to the Diner, our same Crew was all Aboard but New Conductors and Engineer and we Rolled out about 4:30PM heding South! Normally they announce a 5:00PM Dinner Call on this train but since we were running Late we took a 6:00PM Rez! I Had the Special (Crab Cakes) with Cheese Cake, think Dave ate a Steak! :giggle: It was now growing Dark as we rRolled down the UP Tracks heading through the Farm Land and farm Towns between Temple and Taylor1 Pulled into the taylor Yards about 7P30PM, made Two Spoots, then Rolled out finally heading towards Austin via Roundrock! Got my Bags Ready, tipped the SCA (good Job!!) , said goodbye to Dave (he was going on to SAS/ELP/LAX/PDX/CHI heading Home to KIN the "Short Way!" :giggle: Hopped off the train and discovered No Cabs Present and was Told due to all the activities on a Saturday Night in Austin it would be an Hour before cabs were Avaialble! There were about 20 Folks wanting Cabs! :angry: Since I live in Austin (everyone I knew is Out of Town or tied Up) I walked across the Tracks to the warehouse district and snagged a Cab and was Home sweet Home by 9:45PM!!

Summary: The Canadian is a Bucket List Trip, I would Ride it again anytime I could get an "Express Fare" or a "Half Price Fare"

but would NOT Pay the Full Season Price which is $1,500-3,000 per Head! The Equipment,Bedding Food and Crews are World Class and the Scenery is a Mixture between the Zephyr, the Starlight,the Chief and the Empire Builder but in all Honesty I think the Colordo and Sierra Scenery on the Zephyr Route is Better! (but if the Train was Rerouted on the old CP Route via Banf/Lake Louise, Calgary and ThunderBay it would Win the Scenery Contest!) And Don't be in a Hurry or worried about Time, you Will be Late but in Such Style Who Cares!!!! You 'gotta Ride this Train before it's Gone, I'll do it in the Opposite Direction Next Year IF the Deals are as Good and it's still Running!!!  (The Harper Government doesnt seem to Value Rail Transportation!!!)


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 12, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> the World famous Rhode Island World traveler, the_traveler, aks Dave W. of Kingston, RI !!! ....... very Good and No Miss Polly!!! :giggle: By the time we finished it as dark and we were pulling into East St.Louis and with all the Buildings across the =River Lit Up as well as Busch Stadium (Cardinals Play Baseball here!) it was a nice sight!


Great report. Wish I was there!  Just want to add a few things.


Shouldn't that be "the World INfamous traveler"?
and what is "aks"? :giggle: 
All I'll say is "Good Golly, No Polly"
in STL, the buildings were lit up, but the Arch was not!


----------



## Sealink (Mar 13, 2013)

Really amazing trip!


----------



## JayPea (Mar 13, 2013)

Great trip and great report! Glad you didn't have to be bustituted between Seattle and Vancouver (the heavy rains predicted for that day didn't turn out to be quite so heavy, I guess). The Canadian is one of those "Someday, I hope!" trips for me. Glad all went relatively smoothly, glad Tim was in a good mood--I've never had any problems with him and have always found him friendly--and no Miss Polly! The last time I rode the TE my uncle and I had her and she lived down to her reputation!!! Sorry you had to travel with the_traveler, but you can't have everything!  :giggle:

Again, glad your trip went so well and hope we're able to meet up on the TE this summer!


----------

